# weight of bullshark?



## gunrunnerbob (Feb 25, 2006)

anyone know how to estimate weight of bullshark.my son caught it last weekend 8ft 6 in to end of tail. 7 ft to fork. had a girth of 45in
caught on penn 309 with 30 lb test. 1 hour and 45 min..


----------



## showtimesharkhunting (Jul 31, 2013)

I have a chart for it however it is in my truck back in the barn and its been storming like crazy. I am leaving to fish in the A.M. I'll post the weight on here when I get the chance.


----------



## Realvestor (Nov 19, 2009)

Where did you catch it? From shore or in a boat?


----------



## Yellow.mouth (May 10, 2013)

The standard formula for most fish is length times girth squared divided by 800, but i havent personally tested it for sharks. Not sure if you would want to use total or fork length...maybe the median? Ive found this formula surprisingly accurate for several types of fish, bull reds in particular. Bull sharks weights can vary so much, so even with knowing the max girth id be curiousif the formula would work. Hopefully someones got a formula more specific to sharks.This formula would put your fish at around 250. That doesnt sound too unrealistic, possibly a lil light. I believe the current state record was 8 10 and weighed around 500, but was also super fat.


----------



## gunrunnerbob (Feb 25, 2006)

i walked bait out to 2nd sandbar and cast about30 yds at sabine pass near sea rim state park


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

Man thats an awesome texas bull shark. Any pictures? I'd love to see that monster.


----------



## Yellow.mouth (May 10, 2013)

Yeah, thats a real beast, especially just wading and casting! Congrats to your son. Like chris said, we would love any pics or more details/ story of the catch if youre able to share.


----------



## gunrunnerbob (Feb 25, 2006)

tell me how to post pic i only have on my iphone


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

Here you go gunrunnerbob. This is actually a lemon shark not a bull. In my opinion its a cooler catch since they are much more rare. That's a heck of a shark on a casted bait. Congrats again.


----------



## STEVEBAIT2 (Aug 15, 2006)

ARE OLD SHARK CLUB USED : LENGTH IN INCHES X GIRTH X GIRTH 
DIVIDED BYE 800. 
SHOULD BE AROUND 258.1875 LBS.
A LITTLE OFF ON HAMMERHEAD'S.
GOOD LUCK


----------



## CootHammer (Jan 10, 2012)

Very nice shark!


----------



## Cylinder (Oct 8, 2006)

Caught a 8'5" Bull years ago that weighed 340# two days later at Woody's Boat Basin in Port A. 
Awesome catch on a 309. Congrats. 
Also, the Lemon on a surf rod was a Great catch, too. Who says you have to use Avets and big Gold reels, kayaks, etc. to catch big fish. Roger


----------



## gunrunnerbob (Feb 25, 2006)

*Weight bullshark*

Would you measure to end of tail or fork in tail


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

what did u do w/ the carcass? nice catch...Anyone for a swim this evening?


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Measure to fork on LXGXG/800 formula*

+ 1# - a fat shark throws off the formula but pretty safe it was over 225#, 9-10' bull can weigh 400-600#.


----------



## Gungnir (Jun 30, 2013)

V-Bottom said:


> what did u do w/ the carcass? nice catch...Anyone for a swim this evening?


Yeah...I hope he didn't toss it back. I was in the water this morning at Sabine Pass marina scraping barnacles off the bottom of my boat.


----------



## Cylinder (Oct 8, 2006)

Measure tip to tip. Roger


----------



## loco4fishn (May 17, 2010)

Gungnir said:


> Yeah...I hope he didn't toss it back. I was in the water this morning at Sabine Pass marina scraping barnacles off the bottom of my boat.


Whether or not it was released. We are swimming with him and all his relatives every time we go for a wade or swim.


----------



## Attkisson (Aug 3, 2013)

I hope it was c&r


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> I hope it was c&r


I hope it's shark steaks on a pit somewhere.

TH


----------



## Fishingmatt (Aug 16, 2012)

Sweet Sabine Pass shark! Congrats


----------



## fishhawkxxx (Jul 7, 2012)

Wow,congratulations!!! On a 309, I thought a 309 could handle big sharks!! Hell yea!!!! What rod brought in that bad boy?


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

Heck yea... You don't need no stinkin huge reels to catch big fish lol !!! Great catch and the fact its on a cast bait and red fish tackle makes it 10x better!


----------



## Chief5x5 (Apr 25, 2005)

Fantastic catch, great job.


----------

